# Flamingo Bound



## STR (Oct 22, 2021)

I haven’t been able to plan a trip in a while down there due to life, but we are set and hope to run east on the outside. If we catch anything, I’ll post pics here. Hopefully we will have a good day on what might be my last trip in the Gheenoe.


----------



## FlyBy (Jul 12, 2013)

Good luck! I'm going Mar. 6. Flamingo was where my LT-25 splashed first in 2014. Picked it up in Titusville, rigged it, and went to Flamingo.


----------



## SS06 (Apr 6, 2021)

Good luck, have fun


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Keep us posted


----------



## neueklasse (Dec 25, 2019)

Pretty bad weather this week for a gheenoe to run out front. Might have more fun exploring the back beating the walls staying out of the wind.


----------



## STR (Oct 22, 2021)

So the weather was perfect and we went outside as planned. The boat ramp was busy with a lot of very big boats headed off shore/west, which I found very unusual. Tide was dropping the whole 4 hours we were there. Fished on a new to us flat and nothing for the first two hours. No sign of life and the water was very calm. Then out of no where explosions on the water far from us too far to push to and risky on a falling tide. All we could do was watch and hope for it to happen closer to us, but it never did. Just as we were about to move we started getting hits. Not what we wanted or expected, but those like jacks, lady fish and trout saved to day and kept us busy for one hour. Plus I get to brag about catching the smallest trout caught on and artificial lure, at least for me.

























Oh, and the wind died completely after the first two hours. Not that there was much wind to start with.


----------



## rovster (Aug 21, 2018)

Nice but for the record I’ve caught smaller🤣


----------



## STR (Oct 22, 2021)

rovster said:


> Nice but for the record I’ve caught smaller🤣


No way, I don’t believe it. No picture no reward 😂!


----------

